
Ashley Madison: Life After the Hack - pain_perdu
http://money.cnn.com/mostly-human/click-swipe-cheat/
======
RichardHeart
"employees at the Cyprus office were tasked with creating "fake" profiles to
lure men. "They would take somebody's picture and maybe take a snippet of the
profile, whether it was an existing one or had been in the past, and make
these profiles," she said. "Then they would start sending out messages to men,
because the whole business model was that men would pay and women could use it
for free." Despite the hack, the company is still growing. Ashley Madison grew
from 39 million users in August 2015 to 50 million users in January 2017,
according to a company spokesperson."

Screws over users, still growing. In the case of a cheating assistance
website, you could posit that in the case of people that were able to
successfully cheat instead of just talk to fake profiles, it was their partner
who was screwed over. Thus, whether it's the company screwing the customers
over, or the customers screwing their partners over, it's all bad.

Be ethical, with your partner and your customers. May this company and
everyone that's profited from it be damned.

------
Chris2048
While I don't think cheating should be explicitly illegal, I think companies
that actively encourage it _should_ be - AM is (was) outright immoral!

~~~
Chris2048
Wow, downvoted. Who could possibly think cheating is ok...

~~~
manyxcxi
I don't think cheetos are ok, yet I don't think it should be illegal for a
company to sell them. I think it's immoral to advertise vaguely about health
benefits (see how many vitamins and minerals are in Lucky Charms!) when
researchers can unequivocally point to your product as directly harmful to
health. I'm still not against a company's right to sell Lucky Charms.

My morality doesn't belong in the laws and neither does yours. The entire
history of human civilization is littered with horrible event after horrible
event based in the name of someone's twisted ideas.

AM created a (seemingly shitty) a place for two consenting adults to find each
other and meet. That Bob or Alice are married shouldn't matter one iota, it
was their informed choice. This is even better in my opinion than having a
standard dating site where one party is expecting a traditional relationship
only to eventually be hurt by the fact the other person was stepping out on
their partner and not really interested.

Cheating isn't okay with me either, but I sure as hell wouldn't want to
legislate against it. Are we going to force people to start wearing scarlet
letters?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
There's more to it than that. Apparently AM faked female contact info millions
of times, and tried to charge for more contact with the fake accounts. Simple
fraud.

So not only a website that allowed immoral (in some views) activity. Actually
an immoral website that perpetrated fraud and extortion.

~~~
manyxcxi
That was my aside about them seeming to be shitty. I think AM was a scummy
company enabling people to do something I don't agree with. I'd be more than
happy if they got the hammer for fraud or something, but purely for enabling
immorality, hell no.

~~~
Chris2048
I don't understand your distinction "purely for enabling immorality" versus
"fraud or something". If I enable, or otherwise assist with a crime, that is a
crime. Crime is an immoral act distinguished by government policing.

 _any_ immoral act, or being an accessory of one, is a crime just the same as
fraud as soon as you decide to police it.

~~~
jazoom
It sounds like you have a religious objection to adultery.

~~~
Chris2048
Why? Because you have to be religious to be care about morality?

I'm an atheist; you don't have to believe in god to believe a human that
commits to another should honor that commitment.

